# RIP NY Gun Owners



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have not read all of the details. It doesn't look good for NY gipun owners and I'd imagine gun shops there will soon be a thing of the past. 

7 rnd magazine cap. 1 year to dispose of or modify your hi cap (8+) magazines.
Mandatory registration or go to jail.
No legal transfer with out a dealer (we got that in Ca now and it costs $35 here). 
No 22LR exemptions that I see, no word on tube fed guns.
Mandatory safe storage or go to jail and lose all gun rights.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

They will pass legistration, they will trample our rights, and we will still have mentally ill individuals killing innocents. You can't legislate people to do no harm. Evil things happen, If all it took was more rules we would live in a perfect world.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

That is where it begins. Slowly hack away at gun laws until there is nothing left. Wait 5 years and NY will go to 5 rd. capacity...and then single shot...and the you'll own nothing but BB guns...airsoft...sticks


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hard to feel much sympathy for New Yorkers, after all these are the folks they voted into office to represent them. Granted I realize not all the folks in New York are Kool Aid Drinkers and are in the same boat as most Kommifornians are. I am willing given the climate there, that there will be no distinction made between those evil black rifles and Ruger 10/22's or Marlin 60's and that they will take advantage of the vagueness in the law to reach beyond these two examples of fire arms too. After all its not about crime control or making you safer, its about elimenating guns from the public altogether. Thats the real goal, they just wont come out and say that for the most part. Liberals dont do things because its smart or makes sense or solves a problem, its all about sybolism and feeling good and feeling like they have done something to solve the problem. The fact that it doesnt means little.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

This won't make one damn bit of difference in anything except the production of 7 round magazines.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't count on the Supreme Court to much. Look how Obamacare turn out. I would never had believed it would have been held up! So I not that sure about our Supreme court, or our Congress. I know where the president stands.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Don't count on the Supreme Court to much. Look how Obamacare turn out. I would never had believed it would have been held up! So I not that sure about our Supreme court, or our Congress. I know where the president stands.


And by the time any case like this wends it's way to the Supremes, Obama will have had enough time to stack the court with two more radicals, joining the two radicals he already got on board - Kagan and Sotomeyor.
Then the Constitution can be made null and void, one "decision" at a time. This is the REAL danger Obama poses to America.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Jesus...


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

just had some buddies put there place up for sale and there packing for the south right now .. he was told he has to many weapons and some one would be watching very closely on his situation cause of where he worked. so he replied the next day with a i quit and purchased a home with 40 acres and a nice lil house he was retiring in a year any way but shit a year early never hurt anyone. shah


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Good on your friend, Jae. Liberty minded folks need to vote with thier feet and get the hell out. I also suggest not buying from any business based in NY and no vacations there either.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Come on down to Mississippi. The living is good. We are still pretty rural.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With all due respect, Florida has already assimilated WAY MORE than our fair share of Nu Yawkers.
Thank you.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

You can bet Washington is watching New Yorks success or lack off as some sort of indicator on how to proceed. If all goes well he be further embolded to make his move. Seems like alot of people think this could be a defining moment in Our history. Its also a safe bet the Prez feels this very well will be a defining moment for his Presidency. Something has to give?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We need to request every Manufacture if firearms and firearms part move out of NY before we purchase their products.
It is only fair.
Please stay in NY we do not need you coming here and helping elect the fools you elected in NY


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

It's much worse than it looks but it ain't over yet. We're doing everything we can to get it repealed. There's already a class action lawsuit in the works (probably more than one) and State Senator Marchione has a petition going to get it repealed (if you are a New York state resident you need to sign this). That being said don't think for one minute that you're exempted from this, I urge all of you to contact your representative and tell them in no uncertain terms (but politely) that anyone that votes for any new gun legislation will be looking for new jobs the next time their seats come up for election. This bill was rammed down our throats by a tyrant whose political agenda and his future campaign for President of The United States caused him to disregard his oath of office and the Constitution of the United States. Gov. Cuomo made back room deals with state legislators and got the bill passed in the state senate in the middle of the night. This thing went from Bill to state Law in 2 days all from a state government so dysfunctional that it can't pass a state budget on time ever. The forces are aligning against gun owners all of the country, Schumer, McCarthy, Feinstein, all the usual suspects and you all know their names. How about instead of writing us all off you show some support for the efforts that we are putting forth, remember some day we may all be in the same boat. There are no less than 8 bills currently in the House of Representatives that need to be voted down and they are:

Please oppose H.R. 137(sponsor: Representative McCarthy)
This bill would prohibit the transfer or possession of large capacity ammunition clips.

Please oppose H.R. 138 (sponsor: Representative McCarthy)
This bill would prohibit the transfer or possession of large capacity ammunition clips.

Please oppose H.R. 141 (sponsor: Representative McCarthy)
This bill would require criminal background checks on all firearms transactions at gun shows.

Please oppose H.R. 142 (sponsor: Representative McCarthy)
This bill would require face-to-face purchases of ammunition, the licensing of ammunition dealers, and the reporting of bulk ammo purchases.

Please oppose H.R. 34 (sponsor: Representative Rush)
This bill would "tighten" firearms "licensing" requirements.

Please oppose H.R. 117 (sponsor: Representative Holt)
This bill would "tighten" firearms "licensing" requirements.

Please oppose H.R. 65 (sponsor: Representative Lee) 
This bill would raise the eligibility age to carry a handgun from 18 to 21.

Please oppose H.R. 21 (sponsor: Representative Moran) 
This bill would require background checks for all gun sales, and to require gun owners to report when their guns have been stolen.

Get on the stick and start making those phone calls and mailing letters and sending e-mails. Flood your reps with your feelings on all of these bills. By the way notice the first 4 bills and who sponsored them and then look at the new NY law, any of that sound familiar?? Look like someone took Cuomo's "role model for the rest of the nation" quote a little too seriously??

-Infidel


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Infidel said:


> It's much worse than it looks but it ain't over yet. We're doing everything we can to get it repealed. There's already a class action lawsuit in the works (probably more than one) and State Senator Marchione has a petition going to get it repealed (if you are a New York state resident you need to sign this). That being said don't think for one minute that you're exempted from this, I urge all of you to contact your representative and tell them in no uncertain terms (but politely) that anyone that votes for any new gun legislation will be looking for new jobs the next time their seats come up for election. This bill was rammed down our throats by a tyrant whose political agenda and his future campaign for President of The United States caused him to disregard his oath of office and the Constitution of the United States. Gov. Cuomo made back room deals with state legislators and got the bill passed in the state senate in the middle of the night. This thing went from Bill to state Law in 2 days all from a state government so dysfunctional that it can't pass a state budget on time ever. The forces are aligning against gun owners all of the country, Schumer, McCarthy, Feinstein, all the usual suspects and you all know their names. How about instead of writing us all off you show some support for the efforts that we are putting forth, remember some day we may all be in the same boat. There are no less than 8 bills currently in the House of Representatives that need to be voted down and they are:
> 
> Please oppose H.R. 137(sponsor: Representative McCarthy)
> This bill would prohibit the transfer or possession of large capacity ammunition clips.
> ...


ny politicians don't give a dam what citizens of ny think, why would they listen to non residents. You want to keep your rights, the 2nd amendment gives you the right and the Founding Fathers showed you how, after they tried petitions and protests. Your call citizens of ny and America. Are you free citizens or will you be serfs?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i sent as many emails as i could and also signed a buncha petitions. united we stand.
ny,ca texas. we are all americans. and sadly, not all can be texans.

i think getting letters from out of staters may help as they look to be president one day:?:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> and sadly, not all can be texans.


Yes you could, you just gotta come home, that's all


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Oregon aint a chip off the old block but we ripe for Freedom. 2% and its a done deal hear.

Oregon Blue Book: Oregon History: Civil War in Oregon


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

Holy $#i+!!!

Did you guys see the part in the NY law that makes it "criminal possession of a weapon" for owning more than two...that's right TWO firearms. How exactly does that even support the "hunter or sportsman"?

This is quoted from the law itself. See the bold:

S 265.02 Criminal possession of a weapon in the third degree.
A person is guilty of criminal possession of a weapon in the third
degree when:

(1) Such person commits the crime of criminal possession of a weapon
in the fourth degree as defined in subdivision one, two, three or five
of section 265.01, and has been previously convicted of any crime; or
(2) Such person possesses any explosive or incendiary bomb, bombshell,
firearm silencer, machine-gun or any other firearm or weapon simulating
a machine-gun and which is adaptable for such use; or
(3) Such person knowingly possesses a machine-gun, firearm, rifle or
shotgun which has been defaced for the purpose of concealment or
prevention of the detection of a crime or misrepresenting the identity
of such machine-gun, firearm, rifle or shotgun; or
*(5) (i) Such person possesses three or more firearms; or (ii) such
person possesses a firearm and has been previously convicted of a felony
or a class A misdemeanor defined in this chapter within the five years
immediately preceding the commission of the offense and such possession
did not take place in the person's home or place of business; or*
(6) Such person knowingly possesses any disguised gun[; or
(7) Such person possesses an assault weapon; or
(8) Such person possesses a large capacity ammunition feeding device].
Criminal possession of a weapon in the third degree is a class D felony.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Was the misdemeanor an added item as well ? I believe Felonies and Domestic Violence are the disqualifying crimes in the Federal background Checks. I mean crap I got a class A misdemeanor when I was 18 years old. Drunk Driving I believe is a class A misdemeanor. These are the kind of loopholes to keep an eye on. Just watch every ticket cops hand out in NY will include a class A misdemeanor charge regardless of how petty your drunken fight in the bar was.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Look the voters in NY knew who they were voting for when the elected them, they got exactly what they wanted. That is the way the system works I wish them luck. I will buy any good Ar's they wish to sell at a discount. Those that voted for Obama knew what he stood for and what he would do. Many refused to see it but they knew. They now get what he wants. 
I know a lot of people that voted for Obama because they really believed he was going to give them the rich mans cash. They are waiting for the check.
Think next time you vote.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

5Runner said:


> Holy $#i+!!!
> 
> Did you guys see the part in the NY law that makes it "criminal possession of a weapon" for owning more than two...that's right TWO firearms. How exactly does that even support the "hunter or sportsman"?
> 
> ...


This has been in article 265 of the penal code for years, however it doesn't refer to what you or I would consider firearms. Article 265.00 defines a firearm as a pistol or revolver or a rifle with barrel length less than 16" or a shotgun with a barrel length less than 18". So by the definition in article 265.00 this only applies to handguns and NFA weapons. There is an exemption further down in article 265 for pistol or revolvers which are registered to a pistol permit holder (yes they violated our second amendment rights with pistol permit years ago) That section you copied is also the old version, the new version is all in capital letters.

As for us picking up our guns and fighting, the time may come for that yet, but it is not now. Right now is the time to see what we can get done legally and peacefully. If we have to fight I have no doubt the gun owners of NY will band together and fight off the SS of Governor Cuomo. You are right the voters did elect Cuomo and this is the problem with living in NY, elections are carried by NYC so anyone that wants to be Governor only needs the support of NYC. Not one person I know supported Cuomo, the other part of the problem is that republicans haven't had a decent candidate since Pataki (who also sold out gun owners with the previous AWB). I for one am not quite ready to give up on NY and I honestly believe that even non gun owners are upset about the way this thing went down, backroom dealers in the dark of night with no input from voters & taxpayers. This whole thing made a mockery of the democratic process, if they aren't in a rage over it they damn well should be.

It's easy to talk of leaving the place you've lived your whole life but it's a lot harder to actually do it. If we can't get this thing fixed I will probably give up on NY altogether and move my family to a free state. If they won't listen to reason and the Supreme Court can't fix it then NY is lost and there is no hope of saving it. It's a waiting game now, I have personally done all I can do except to make people aware of what they can do and keep after the legislators. I am truly hoping that grassroots campaign to get this law repealed may have some effect. Please remember it could happen to any or all of you especially if you do nothing to avoid it. You must let your legislators know how you feel and get after the people you know to do the same, do not let what happened in NY happen again anywhere, it *CAN* be avoided.

-Infidel


----------



## danthefordman (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree with you Infidel, it is hard to leave, my roots are here. I have started a 10 year plan to escape from NY if I have to but I hope it doesn’t come to that.


----------

